# Day of the trout



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

Its been 2 weeks since the opener of trout, and the local streams have once again been beaten to death. I walked a scenic 2 mile stretch of creek today trying to figure out what these stocked fish haven't had thrown at them lately. Simply speaking, it was a very tough day even for those stockies. The water was stained, so located the bigger ones was impossible. And the smaller ones were a dime a dozen. Todays tally was 22 trout, with about 10 more coming unbuttoned. All fish were caught on avariety of smaller husky jerks, countdowns, and smaller spinners.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2008)

Good job Mike - I have one countdown left, just put on new hooks so it is ready to go!


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

Dude, Your the man! :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome fish. You slay everything with husky jerks and countdowns. Those are some pretty big stockies. I may try for some trout again this week. I just don't know if I want to deal with the mean geese again.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish mr fish, how big are the stocked trout when there put in.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 14, 2008)

Are those fish stockies ??? They look a bit large and colorful to be part of the put and take crew. 

Whatever they are.... great fishing and nice report. Too bad you _only_ got 22 that day. :roll:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty scenery and trout again! Nice catchin


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow... those are sweet! Great Job!


----------

